# food for tadpole.



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

when the egg changes to tadpole, won't they be needing an unfertilized egg for food?? 
or is there other food for tadpole??


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what kind of tads are you raising? they will eat a variety of other things as long as they are not par tof the egg feeder family group which require parental care with unfertelized eggs you will be fine to raise them yourself.


----------



## desaza (Apr 1, 2007)

I have black and green dart frog. They will be fine with fishfood, right?


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I generally use tadpole bites, joshsfrogs.com has them under tadpole care. I switch between that and spirulina and a green algae like food that josh I believe also carries. Good luck raising them, that's one of my favorite parts of the hobby...watching the young develop.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Only thumbnails/Ranitomeya genus and eggfeeders/Oophaga genus care for their tadpoles and feed infertile eggs. With the thumbnails, you can raise them without the eggs from mom, but the eggfeeders will only eat eggs from mom and nothing else. All other PDFs pretty much just carry the eggs to water and the tadpoles fend for themselves.

Everything you should really need to know for tadpole raising can be found in the Tadpole Caresheet. If you're new to PDFs, definately head over to the caresheet section as it has a lot of articles in it that will really help you out!


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

The caresheet will help, but tads of that species will generally eat anything that is thrown at them. I feed mine fish flakes, spirulina, bloodworms, chopped up black worms and sometimes daphnia when they are really young. Since they are omnivorous, they dont really care. They'll even nibble on plant roots such as ivy, detritous or moss.


----------

